# Webcam ins Internet streamen



## Jared566 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit (ähnlich wie bei chatroulette) das man seine Webcam ins Internet streamen kann? 

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

Ich starte an meinem PC die Webcam und logge mich auf meiner Seite ein. Dann bekommt man einen Link, den man anderen Leuten schicken kann, die dann die Webcam sehen können wenn sie auf den Link klicken.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 

Mfg Jared


----------



## -Phoenix- (26. Juni 2011)

hier
USTREAM, You're On. Free LIVE VIDEO Streaming, Online Broadcasts. Create webcasts, video chat, stream videos on the Internet. Live streaming videos, TV shows


----------

